# My new EV scooter, pics.



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice looking little scooter. Makes me wish I had my electric motorcycle licensed for the street. I guess 2000 watts figures out to about 40 amps for the controller. Any idea what the top speed is? Norm


----------



## Caffe (Nov 26, 2007)

ngrimm said:


> Nice looking little scooter. Makes me wish I had my electric motorcycle licensed for the street. I guess 2000 watts figures out to about 40 amps for the controller. Any idea what the top speed is? Norm


 
Right now I haven't had time for any measurments before the vacation. But in the end of next week i'm back home and will do some more documentation on the scooter. 
/C - surfing on a seK810i in the summer house.


----------



## canningtony16 (Nov 23, 2009)

Pics are really looking nice. Best part is its color combination. I like red.


----------

